# Titmouse



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Titmouse


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

No thank you. I have someone who does that for me. Cheap too.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Some birds are called boobies.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i can't even say the word titmouse without giggling like a school girl. lol simpsons reference when homer was caught for sexual harrasment because the babysitter thought he touched her *** but he was really plucking a gummi venus de milo that got stuck from her butt that he stole from the candy convention that he went to with marge where she wore a raincoat to place all the candy samples and homer stole the gummi venus that was handcrafted by the finest artisans in the medium of gummi. Take that candy boys!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hoary Redpoll. :afr

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Hoary_Redpoll/lifehistory


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

:mum I always think of something else funny to say after I post. Option 5: Naughty Computer Peripheral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll take one, nah on second thought make that a pair of 'em! :twisted


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

jesus christ am i the only one that voted rodent :doh


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a bird, but I wanted to be funny, so I put rodent. I have a weird sense of humor...


----------



## Nani (Sep 19, 2009)

rdrr said:


> i can't even say the word titmouse without giggling like a school girl. lol simpsons reference when homer was caught for sexual harrasment because the babysitter thought he touched her *** but he was really plucking a gummi venus de milo that got stuck from her butt that he stole from the candy convention that he went to with marge where she wore a raincoat to place all the candy samples and homer stole the gummi venus that was handcrafted by the finest artisans in the medium of gummi. Take that candy boys!


Breathe! :lol


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

There's an episode of "The Golden Girls" where Dorothy calls Rose a titmouse. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Phoebus said:


> Hoary Redpoll. :afr


:lol



steelmyhead said:


> jesus christ am i the only one that voted rodent :doh


I assumed it was a mouse too, but voted large breasted roadent lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread is TITILLATING.......just don't shorten it :lol.


----------

